# Supply house price on 30 lb R22 in your area?



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

There was a thread on "price to fill Freon" that went on for a long time. As far as I know, this discussion isn't prohibited here since this is not a part of the Contracting Business Magazine discussion forum.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i hear it...a lot:blink: dam you Obama


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> There was a thread on "price to fill Freon" that went on for a long time. As far as I know, this discussion isn't prohibited since this part of the Contracting Business Magazine discussion forum.


Is there a question in there somewhere? The thread you refer to is "Price to fill R-22 Freon", and it's readily available for pot-stirring.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh..? did i faux pas?:sad:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

> * Supply House Price On 30 Lb R22 In Your Area? *


Doesn't matter. I don't base my price for anything on only what the supply house charges me for it.


----------



## firedave19 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just bought 30 pound jug in wheeling,wv. 350$


----------



## BIG_JER (Jun 8, 2012)

how much is it? 
too much to be able to give smokin deals anymore.

the price in california keeps going on up. the last i saw a few months ago was $370. per 30lb cylinder.


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

385


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Just compiled this from data I've gathered on the Internets. 

You'll have to click to expand it.

R-22 USD per kg. The unmarked line is USD/ US LB 
The dramatic price jump occurred between January and February this year. It went from $10.07/kg in January 2012 to $27.07/kg in February 2012.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

You should lobby the EPA, if you want the price to come back down.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I would jump on that band wagon.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

2012, 2020, 2025 the price gouging thing is inevitable. If not today, the gouging will take place in the future. There are companies that are capitalizing on the situation. 

At the going rate as mentioned before, central a/c will be a luxory for many. And, truth be told, many hvac companies are being just as greedy as the oil barons that many people loathe.

Funny thing is, I don't see the prices of r-410 dropping that much at the wholesale level. What gives? Shouldn't we be stepping that production up?


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok mr light since you seem to have a fasination with freon prices and you dont apear to be in the trade.
Whats the price of copper doing these days and what are you charging for 14/2-14/3-12/2-12/3 and 10/3 these days?
How much are you charging for zip ties and wire nuts these days?
How much do you charge for a 100a 20sp sq-d homeline panel change out with no repiping required?
We all all know what menards charges for a panel,but what are you selling it for? :whistling


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

plummen said:


> Ok mr light since you seem to have a fasination with freon prices and you dont apear to be in the trade.
> Whats the price of copper doing these days and what are you charging for 14/2-14/3-12/2-12/3 and 10/3 these days?
> How much are you charging for zip ties and wire nuts these days?
> How much do you charge for a 100a 20sp sq-d homeline panel change out with no repiping required?
> We all all know what menards charges for a panel,but what are you selling it for? :whistling


Well we're waiting. That's what I thought. The sparky is tongue tied.:clap:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Dr Heat said:


> Well we're waiting. That's what I thought. The sparky is tongue tied.:clap:


I don't think he's an actual sparky. May have been one at one time. But sounds more like a FM or similar job now.

He's not a contractor.


----------

